
Peter Thiel says Silicon Valley has 'jumped the shark' - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/01/peter-thiel-on-silicon-valley-consumer-internet-trump-re-election.html
======
vertline3
Thiel wrote "Zero to One" specifically about his general thoughts on
innovation.

For me, it's hard to say, because we can't see what talent is in the farm
systems. Also, we often won't see innovation happen in ways we can predict.

------
yetan
"Silicon Valley has “jumped the shark” and there won’t be many more
breakthrough consumer internet companies."

I've come to the same conclusion in the last year.

------
ggm
Now Thiel has made his crore, he's too busy protecting the heap like Smaug, to
want to risk the heap on new ventures.

------
ncmncm
Peter Thiel should be more careful using that expression, considering his
record.

